

A real life version of 'The Room' - khrob
http://www.broadsheet.com.au/melbourne/arts-and-entertainment/article/entering-escape-room

======
chrisBob
I would be interested in something like this in my area. Has anyone heard of
other examples, like the North East US for example?

